# Thùng rác môi trường công cộng gọi 0911.041.000



## vuthithinh (4/1/21)

Phân loại rác thải là việc làm cần thiết nhằm đảm bảo tách rác thải theo từng loại khác nhau, nhằm mục đích có thể dễ dàng vận chuyển, tái chế qua đó giúp làm giảm lượng rác thải cần xử lý, tăng lượng rác thải có thể tái chế.
Các thành phố lớn như Tp. Hồ Chí Minh hay Hà Nội,.. hàng ngày thải ra hàng tấn rác thải chưa được phân loại đúng cách, nếu được phân loại đúng cách rác thải sẽ trở thành nguồn tài nguyên tái chế phục vụ con người. Do vậy cần có quy trình phân loại - thu gom - vận chuyển - xử lý rác thải bài bản, thực hiện tốt từ đầu quy trình là việc phân loại rác sẽ giúp cả quy trình trở nên thuận lợi hơn.
Việc đâu tiên cần trang bị hệ thống thùng rác cơ bản là khác nhau về màu sắc để người dân dần dần làm quen với việc phân loại rác thải. Công ty TNHH Công nghiệp Sài Gòn hiện có chi nhánh tại Miền Tây, Miền Bắc luôn luôn cung cấp đến quý khách hàng các loại thùng rác phù hợp và tốt nhất.



*Thùng rác 120lit hai bánh xe, nắp kín*
- Kích thước: 490x550x930mm
- Màu sắc: xanh lá, cam, vàng, đỏ
- Nắp kín, 2 bánh xe
- Chất liệu: nhựa HDPE
- Bảo hành : 6 tháng.
*Thùng rác 240lit hai bánh xe, nắp kín*
- Kích thước: 600x 740x1015mm
- Màu sắc: xanh lá, cam
- Nắp kín, 2 bánh xe
- Chất liệu: nhựa HDPE
- Bảo hành : 6 tháng.
*Xe thu gom rác 660 lit bốn bánh xe, nắp kín*
- Kích thước: 1360x1060x1370 mm
- Chất liệu nhựa HDPE/Composite
- Loại 4 bánh đặc, nắp kín
- Màu sắc: xanh lá


----------

